# SEPTA Engineer Shortage



## Bob Dylan (May 19, 2016)

According to a post on trainorders.com SEPTA had to shut down Monday evening due to shortage of available engineers who have been working 6 Day weeks, 11-15 Hours a Day.

Wondering if our Steve is interested in switching from Freight to SEPTA since he is currently on Furlough with Low Seniority as a Conductor and is also interested in Amtrak employment in T+E Service??


----------



## Triley (May 19, 2016)

He's back in service, but that would be a nice way to guarantee work.


----------



## Acela150 (May 19, 2016)

Triley said:


> He's back in service, but that would be a nice way to guarantee work.


Not back in service yet... NS sent my recall letter to the wrong address.. When they didn't get a reply that was an "I quit" to them.. The UTU is working on getting me back..

As for switching to Septa.. Not in my life.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (May 19, 2016)

What's wrong? You don't like the nickname Septic Steve?


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (May 19, 2016)

Acela150 said:


> Not back in service yet... NS sent my recall letter to the wrong address.. When they didn't get a reply that was an "I quit" to them.. The UTU is working on getting me back..


In the day of everything is done by computer, and not by hand, I would assume it was intentional for NS to use any address but the address used for your paychecks and W2 forms.


----------



## Hal (May 19, 2016)

Acela150 said:


> Triley said:
> 
> 
> > He's back in service, but that would be a nice way to guarantee work.
> ...


They must have learned that from Conrail.


----------



## Seaboard92 (May 19, 2016)

I just checked their job postings nothing about engineers yet?


----------



## Acela150 (May 19, 2016)

Thirdrail7 said:


> What's wrong? You don't like the nickname Septic Steve?


LOL!!! They call me of all things.. Bob's Burgers.. Referring to the character from the hit TV Show.



Cho Cho Charlie said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Not back in service yet... NS sent my recall letter to the wrong address.. When they didn't get a reply that was an "I quit" to them.. The UTU is working on getting me back..
> ...


It was slightly my fault.. I had moved out of my apartment back to my Mom's house. Result of money drying up...



Seaboard92 said:


> I just checked their job postings nothing about engineers yet?


Septa is to cheap to hire Conductors and Engineers.. They have been in a shortage for YEARS! Word on the street is that they are trying to promote from within, Which I have zero issue with.. I like to work for companies that do that. But no one wants to make the switch.


----------



## Triley (May 19, 2016)

Acela150 said:


> Triley said:
> 
> 
> > He's back in service, but that would be a nice way to guarantee work.
> ...


Oh sweet lord, that sucks. I didn't see that.

Did you see we're hiring engineers in Boston now, too? Or are you content as an AC?


----------



## Acela150 (May 19, 2016)

Triley said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Triley said:
> ...


Yeah it sucks pretty hard.. I found out I was supposed to go back 3 weeks ago..

Contact you via PM about T&E jobs..


----------



## Fan Railer (May 20, 2016)

They are actually doing a LOt of promoting. Just yesterday, I ran into two different trainees on two different trains who were familiarizing themselves with the system characteristics.


----------

